

Windows Phone Summit: The other big day for Microsoft next week - SlipperySlope
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/windows-phone-summit-the-other-big-day-for-microsoft-next-week/12951
From the article ...<p>"As Microsoft more tightly ties Windows Phone to Windows — starting in earnest with the Windows Phone 8 and Windows 8?Windows RT releases — the fortunes on one platform seem pinned to the fortunes of the other. A common look and feel and toolset is good for customers and developers when a halo effect convinces users happy with one platform to try its sibling. But if one of the two platforms stagnates, that halo becomes an anchor…."
======
SlipperySlope
From the article ...

"As Microsoft more tightly ties Windows Phone to Windows — starting in earnest
with the Windows Phone 8 and Windows 8 & Windows RT releases — the fortunes on
one platform seem pinned to the fortunes of the other. A common look and feel
and toolset is good for customers and developers when a halo effect convinces
users happy with one platform to try its sibling. But if one of the two
platforms stagnates, that halo becomes an anchor…."

